
Show HN: Make your own Product Hunt with airtable or Google sheets in 3 mins - mba_lmh
Hello<p>This is my new side project, Hyperlyst, It is a way to build common websites using spreadsheets.<p>I hope you find it useful.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hyperlyst.com&#x2F;
======
umtksa
[https://www.hyperlyst.com/](https://www.hyperlyst.com/) here is the link

------
dylz
How do I self host this?

~~~
mousab
You can via the settings.

